# Router motor for Gerber sabre 408



## Zig Zag (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to buy a new router motor (7hp high frequency spindle). 
Please can you help me in finding a supplier?
My usual agent is asking for $7950 for a new one and I find it very expensive.
Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us.

Are we talking about a router, shaper or CNC machine?

7 hp and $7950 seems a hell of a lot for a router?

PS just found it on the web.... looks like a great CNC machine. I would hate to ask how much a full machine costs.

BTW. What voltage are you on in Mauritius? Would that motor require 3 phase power?


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi ZigZag,

Welcome to the Router Forums. The machine you need parts for is certainly an expensive one.

Considering how expensive a complete motor is, you might want to make sure that it isn't just the brushes or some other simple to repair problem. 

Sometimes when a motor fails it is because of an fault in the 'windings'. Most of the time when it is a winding problem, replacement is the best option. Other times the failure is because of 'simpler' parts, such as the brushes, that can be replaced.



jw2170 said:


> G'day
> 
> Are we talking about a router, shaper or CNC machine?
> 
> 7 hp and $7950 seems a hell of a lot for a router?


The Gerber's seem to be CNC based high end tables, and the manufacturer's website calls them routers.....but darn spendy ones it would seem.


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

Need Help! Grateful for advice about used Gerber Sabre 408 - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!

Maybe these fine folks will steer you in a more cost effective direction.


----------



## Zig Zag (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi James,

My first name is Jean-Jacques. I am the managing director of a small sign making company in Mauritius called Zig Zag Ltd.

I am very grateful you answered, thank you.

Like you said, it is a lot of money for that type of motor. My agent sold it to me 5 years ago at half that price of $7,950= $ 3,975.
I believe this type of motor can run for +/- 5 years before getting into trouble. It runs at 20,000 to 24,000 rpm.

The price for a new cnc machine of that type today will be around $ 85,000. I bought it 11 years ago at $55,000.

If you know some suppliers (agents for Gerber equipment) in Australia who could supply me at a more reasonable price, please feel free to help. May be it is the price today ?!? I don't know. I feel it strange that the price has double in 5 years!
I just want to have a price comparison with another supplier of the same motor.

Our voltage here is 240 V. and this machine require 3 phase power.

Many thanks James.

Regards,

Jean-Jacques.


----------



## Zig Zag (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## ctwells (May 31, 2014)

Zig Zag said:


> I want to buy a new router motor (7hp high frequency spindle).
> Please can you help me in finding a supplier?
> My usual agent is asking for $7950 for a new one and I find it very expensive.
> Thank you.


Are you still looking? I have a full machine for sale.
It has been decommissioned but last time it was used it was still working.
I am in Australia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Zig Zag has not been back since Jan 2012.

You might tray and PM him or send an email. [be aware that as you both have less than 10 posts, you will not be able to respond to PMs] - ask Zig Zag to respond on the forum...


----------

